# Prostap



## SaffronXXX (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi, we are about to start our 1st IVF this month. My CD21 is next week so a nurse at my local GP is giving me a Prostap injection then. Well, when we had the consent app last week the nurse at the fertility clinic went over everything but never told us not to have unprotected sex this cycle so we carried on as normal. Was she supposed to say not to? Is it ok to try in the month prior to the treatment?? If (by a remote chance) I find myself pg after getting the prostap injection, what happens? Is there any med to reverse the effect of down regulation

Thanks.

SX


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Saffron,

All depends on the clinic really. We were told not to have BMS once we'd started preparing for our cycle but I know that other clinics don't always advise this (know of a handful of FFs who have had miracles happen whilst downregging!  ) You can't reverse the effect of the prostap once you've had it but it will wear off and although you can't say for sure generally there are no ill effects from it if pregnancy were to happen.

Hoping for a good outcome for you either way   
Maz x


----------



## SaffronXXX (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi Maz

Thanks for replying so quickly. I can put my mind to rest now. It looks like I ov yesterday so we just have to see what happens. You never know. Either way we will be excited!

SX


----------

